# MF 180 Fuel problem



## Arcsnsparks (May 23, 2014)

HI: 
My father in law has a Massey Ferguson 180 that will not start. We have changed both filters and bled the system probably a dozen times by now to no avail. I get fuel coming from the bleeder screw on the side of the pump but absolutely nothing coming out of the lines going to the injectors. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

just went through the same issue with a friends tractor your problem sounds identical to what was happening with his and it turned out to be his injector pump his had no lift pump

but that does not mean yours is bad, 

does yours have a lift pump if so check it to see if it is working properly on the mechanical side of it as the primer side can still work and mechanical side be bad and vice versa.

also check to see if fuel flow from tank is not restricted and if you have fuel return lines check if they are clear also.


----------



## ArkyBass (May 25, 2014)

I let my MF 175 run out of diesel the other day. Took me 1/2 day to get it primed and started (including recharging battery, ended up using jumper cables). I left it idling ran it bone dry when I got back to it.

You didn't mention how you got to this point, if it just quit you may have issue like tx_tequilla mentioned. If fuel filter clogged or you ran it out of fuel...just keep priming.


----------



## Arcsnsparks (May 23, 2014)

UPDATE!

I got her going. After scouring the internet I read somewhere that sometime the fuel shut off valve on the injector pump will stick in the closed position if it has been setting awhile ( as in the case of this tractor ). You can tap on the side of the injector pump


----------



## Arcsnsparks (May 23, 2014)

Arcsnsparks said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I got her going. After scouring the internet I read somewhere that sometime the fuel shut off valve on the injector pump will stick in the closed position if it has been setting awhile ( as in the case of this tractor ). You can tap on the side of the injector pump to free it up usually. This is what I did and I got the old girl going and even used it for
> 2 hrs today! Thanks for all the input. ]


----------



## ArkyBass (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the follow up! Now get back to work!


----------

